# Aquatic Biology



## Ford (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi all, I wonder if any of you have ideas about where to look for jobs/information related to aquatic biology (marine or freshwater). My plan is to move to Germany in the near future, better in the south of Germany, but I will take in consideration the whole country. It all depends on the concentration of places related to that. Thank you!


----------

